# Connecting AIWA speakers to Onkyo Integra DTR-7 Receiver



## timarchy55 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello all. I have an old Aiwa shelf system with two speakers. The receiver unit is on the fritz, so my plan was to use my parents old receiver with my existing speakers. Each speaker has threee wires coming from it: one black with a bare wire end, one red with a bare wire end, and one blue with an RCA-type end. The new receiver I am using is an Onkyo Integra DTR-7. I put each of the red and black wires in what I belive are the correct locations. The connections they take are screws that clamp onto the bare wire ends. I put them into the Front Speakers zone. I cannot figure out what to do with the blue wires. I tried plugging them in every hole that would take it but it makes no difference at all. When I play music, I can hear it through the speakers, but it sounds awful and sounds like it has an echo. Is it possible to use these speakers with this receiver? I am really not familiar with the specifics of this type of stuff. Any help whatsoever is greatly appreciated!!



Thanks,

Tim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack, Unfortunately you wont be able to hook them up unless you can confirm what the wires do, My guess is that the speakers were driven by different amps in the AIWA (a very cheap bi-amp setup). Can you take apart the speakers and see inside as to what each wire connects to?


----------



## timarchy55 (Dec 30, 2009)

I believe the labels on the rear of AIWA system say the black and red wires are for the low-frequency and the single blue wire is for the high-frequency. The speaker says that each the low and high frequencies are rated at 6 ohms. I hope that helps....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, that means that the speakers do not have an internal crossovers as the AIWA had that built in so it wont work hooking it up to anything else.


----------



## timarchy55 (Dec 30, 2009)

I was afraid that was the case. Is there any way to make this work in order to reduce the cost? Can I buy the necessary crossover, keep it external and run it into the new receiver? What about taking out the crossover from the old AIWA system - is that even worth it? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Honestly its not worth it, Have a look at your local Craigslist or other on line used place You will likely find some good quality used speakers for a very reasonable price.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Or, for $80, hit up Best Buy for the Insignia 6.5" Bass reflex, ebay and the Harman Kardon reseller for a JBl or Infinity pair for under $100, or the Behringer 2030p for $130-150. Any money you spend on speakers now should be for speakers that you won't have to upgrade in the near future. Any small set of quality bookshelves will get you by for now, and will make great surround channels or a bedroom/den system in the future.


----------

